# Which IPhone GPS app to use ?



## mbhattia (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,

In Australia, which Iphone navigation app for driving is recommended ? The only condition I want is that it should have lane assistance. Does Google maps have lane assistance for Australia ? 

Thanks,


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

MotionX was an early entry into the iPhone GPS navigation app market, and that experience is reflected in a powerful, full-featured app.


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

I prefer using Google Maps.


----------

